# [SOLVED] The last backup did not complete successfully. Error Code 0x80070020



## absolutelyangi (Nov 9, 2009)

*The last backup did not complete successfully.*
*Error Code 0x80070020*

I turned off UAC, I turned off Malwarebytes, also Kaspersky Internet Security 2011.

This only started happening a few days ago after installing *WINDOWS UPDATES*.

I have *NOT* added any new software.

I have a 500 gb External HD that I have the backups overwrite the old one so as not to fill it up.

Any help with this issue would be greatly appreciated,
Angi
______________________
Dell Inspiron 530
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz, x64 Family 6
Model 15 Stepping 11 Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3061 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) G33/G31 Express Chipset Family, 256 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 476929 MB, Free - 349361 MB;
I: Total - 476937 MB, Free - 363385 MB; 
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0FM586, CN736048B800IW.
Antivirus: Kaspersky Internet Security 2011-11.0.2.556


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: The last backup did not complete successfully. Error Code 0x80070020*

*0x80070020* = file in use

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/883825

Remove KIS - KIS Removal - sysnative.com MVP


----------



## absolutelyangi (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: The last backup did not complete successfully. Error Code 0x80070020*

Thanks J.C. 

All fixed now.

Angi


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Glad to hear backup working now.

Thanks for posting back.

Regards. . .

John


----------

